# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Hoofd >  Verkramping kaken/kiezen/pijn nekspier/hoofdpijn

## prinsesje

Vraagje: wie heeft dit ook?
Ik heb regelmatig hoofdpijn (had al jarenlang migraine), dan doet mijn hele linkerkant vanaf schouderspier tot hele zijkant gezicht pijn (zeuren, steken tot misselijk aan toe), ik merk ook dat ik vaak s'morgens wakker wordt met een verkrampt gevoel in m'n kaken/kiezen, dit kan soms een hele dag aanhouden en als ik druk bezig ben merk ik vaak dat ik ongemerkt verkramp in die kaken/kiezen (tandenknarsen??) 
Het gevoel dat mijn neus/holtes verstopt zijn, niet verkouden ! Heb ook last van suizende oren en gehoorverlies (aan 1 kant, maar dat heb ik overgehouden aan een zware oorontsteking). Als ik dan hoofdpijn heb is dat gevoel van die oren nog eens versterkt. Wie herkent deze vervelende kwaal ? 
Ben soms ten einde raad, je wordt er zo moe van....... !

----------


## Agnes574

Heb je veel stress???

Ik verkramp namelijk bijna altijd omdat ik een stresskonijn ben met een depressie,heb CVS ook.
En door die stress of gepieker krijg ik vaak hoofdpijn...
Maar bij mij verkrampt ver alles,maar niet zo vaak mijn kaken...
armen,benen,rug,schouders,nek,handen...

Ik ka je wel goed begrijpen;is heel vervelend!!!
Al eens ademhalingsoefeningen(buikademhaling bijv)geprobeerd?

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## dries

> Vraagje: wie heeft dit ook?
> Ik heb regelmatig hoofdpijn (had al jarenlang migraine), dan doet mijn hele linkerkant vanaf schouderspier tot hele zijkant gezicht pijn (zeuren, steken tot misselijk aan toe), ik merk ook dat ik vaak s'morgens wakker wordt met een verkrampt gevoel in m'n kaken/kiezen, dit kan soms een hele dag aanhouden en als ik druk bezig ben merk ik vaak dat ik ongemerkt verkramp in die kaken/kiezen (tandenknarsen??) 
> Het gevoel dat mijn neus/holtes verstopt zijn, niet verkouden ! Heb ook last van suizende oren en gehoorverlies (aan 1 kant, maar dat heb ik overgehouden aan een zware oorontsteking). Als ik dan hoofdpijn heb is dat gevoel van die oren nog eens versterkt. Wie herkent deze vervelende kwaal ? 
> Ben soms ten einde raad, je wordt er zo moe van....... !


Meschien is Yoga iets voor je. Je leert dan om te ontspannen. Ik ben daar momenteel ook mee bezig.
Dries

----------


## Baby_Face90

Ik Heb ongeveer het zelfde een soort pijn bij de Neus en alsof er een druk achter mijn ogen zit maar het is geen Migraine Het lijkt alsof mijn schedel verkeerd zit.. en ik heb ook een suizende oor aan de rechterkant. ik weet het ook niet meer... En wanneer ik praat lijkt het alsof mijn schedel vastloopt.. Heel Raar maar egt  :Frown:

----------


## katje45

> Ik Heb ongeveer het zelfde een soort pijn bij de Neus en alsof er een druk achter mijn ogen zit maar het is geen Migraine Het lijkt alsof mijn schedel verkeerd zit.. en ik heb ook een suizende oor aan de rechterkant. ik weet het ook niet meer... En wanneer ik praat lijkt het alsof mijn schedel vastloopt.. Heel Raar maar egt



Hoi,
Heb je er ook bij dat je neus loopt. En dat er een soort regelmaat in zit. Dus hoofdpijn en clusters ?

----------

